# 12V Lighting Connections



## megavolt (Nov 23, 2007)

I would like to know what you guys in the US, UK ...etc do when you have to extend the short cable of a 12V spiked halogen spot light that is placed in the middle of the garden. In Israel, not so small, water-proof junction boxes are usually used in a none conspicuous place on a wall or on a spike. But when I get a customer who wants to place the light fixtures in the middle of the garden, and don't want to see any junction boxes, I don't have too many options here.

For about a year I was able to find "Blazing" pre-filled silicon connectors. They were VERY expensive, and I wasn't too impresses with the connection or the seal that they made. I used them because I couldn't find any other solution. Recently I was in need of these silicon connectors but was not able to find them anywhere. In fact most of the supply shops never even heard of them. After looking at all my options I decided to make my own. I took a small piece of 13mm plastic ribbed conduit (about 4-5 cm long). I connected the two ends of the wires with a connector, slid the conduit over the connection, and filled the conduit with silicon. Then I slide a piece of shrink tubing over the whole piece. I know the shrink tubing isn't going to seal anything, it's there mainly for extra protection. I think these connectors work better than the "Blazing" type, and cost me almost nothing to make - although it is definitely more time consuming.

Still, I did this in an emergency situation, and I'm always open to better ideas, that aren't so time consuming. Can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I would just use a wirenut rated for underground use. They're just like the one you mentioned above, they're prefilled with silicone and are relatively expensive, but not as expensive as you make the "blazing" ones sound. They're definately cheaper than a junction box especially when you consider your time involved with the junction box. 

Here's a link to some direct burial underground wirenuts: http://www.idealindustries.com/products/wire_termination/twist-on/underground.jsp


----------



## megavolt (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Like the Blazing connectors, these are not available here in Israel. I suppose I could have them shipped in.


----------



## Lighting_man (Sep 2, 2007)

*I've a few boxes of these...*

What cable size are you using?

Lighting_Man

http://www.lightingstyles.co.uk


----------



## megavolt (Nov 23, 2007)

Lighting_man said:


> What cable size are you using?
> 
> Lighting_Man
> 
> http://www.lightingstyles.co.uk



1.5mm2 N2XY cable


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Have you thought of heat shrink. This would be waterproof and since we are using only 12 volts ( SELV - seperated earth low voltage) then I would think it perfectly safe.

Frank


----------



## megavolt (Nov 23, 2007)

I use heat shrink over what I do with the silicon. I could be wrong, but it seems to me that the heat shrink is sort of thin and if used alone, would get ripped apart or disintegrate in the elements. That's why I used it only to cover the silicon contraption that I made, mainly to give the silicon a chance to set. I also know that heat shrink would not be waterproof, especially in my case, where I am connecting the cable to wires belonging to the spotlight. It would never make a water tight seal around the wires. I doubt the seal around the cable is all that water resistant either, at least not longterm.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Only other choice would be to replace the twin cable between lamps and make joints within the lamp upstands.

Frank


----------



## coen (Apr 14, 2008)

You can try putting expanding foam under the heat shrink, when it gets hard it's waterproof. I don't know, i think it can work.:001_huh:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

On something like that I have used set screw wire nuts and just covered them with two thicknesses of heat shrink.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

megavolt said:


> Thanks for the info. Like the Blazing connectors, these are not available here in Israel. I suppose I could have them shipped in.


Thanks for the info. Like the Blazing connectors, these are not available here in Israel. I suppose I could have them shipped in.

Almost every thing I used was 'shipped in', from across the street or across the nation.

I cannot advise about a good connector, but if you want to use shrink tubing for abrasion or weatherproofing, look at your Newark catalog (or other industrial vendor) . A bewildering assortment is available. Most of it is a little spendy, and you do have to look ahead a little, as the 'more better stuff' is not available at Radio Shack.

If you purchase the correct type, there is no need to fill it with silicone, foam or double shrink the connection. 

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

These look pretty good. I haven't used this brand, but many similar to these.


http://www.midsouthcable.com/EtconSplice.htm


----------

